# babies, and more babies!!



## kingrat (Apr 21, 2013)

On Weds 10th we welcomed 3 new members to our house, 3 female rats! Angel, Daisy and Roxy. On monday 15th we noticed squeaking and discovered Angel had given birth to 6 babies. I sought advice from a friend and took Roxy and Daisy out and put them in a new cage. However, on Saturday 20th Roxy gave birth to 8 babies!! My problem is now do I leave Daisy where she is, with Roxy and her babies, or put her in another cage, which would mean her being alone :-(


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

kingrat said:


> On Weds 10th we welcomed 3 new members to our house, 3 female rats! Angel, Daisy and Roxy. On monday 15th we noticed squeaking and discovered Angel had given birth to 6 babies. I sought advice from a friend and took Roxy and Daisy out and put them in a new cage. However, on Saturday 20th Roxy gave birth to 8 babies!! My problem is now do I leave Daisy where she is, with Roxy and her babies, or put her in another cage, which would mean her being alone :-(


I don't have any experience with babies but If it was me in your situation I would separate them just incase roxy becomes protective over the babies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations on your new litters!
I'm guessing you were quite surprised with the first one, but then to get a second.... 

As far as Daisy goes. I'd put her in a cage by herself. She'll only be alone for a few weeks. You can just giver her extra attention. It will be less stressful for her in the long run. 

Not sure how aggressive a female gets towards a cage mate when babies are involved. I've never had a pregnant rat, but I've heard aggression can happen.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

It can be a hit or miss. Some females will steal babies, some mothers will become aggressive.. Other times they will work together to take care of the babies. What you do is up to you.


----------



## kingrat (Apr 21, 2013)

Kaliloca, can I re-introduce Daisy and Roxy after then? Yesterday they seemed fine, but today she has started chasing Roxy round and not letting her in the nest. Yes, very surprised, I wasn't overly impressed - but my son who I bought them for is so excited he might just burst!!!! Something about me and animals, the same thing happened with 2 rabbit sisters I bought!!!


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

kingrat said:


> Kaliloca, can I re-introduce Daisy and Roxy after then? Yesterday they seemed fine, but today she has started chasing Roxy round and not letting her in the nest. Yes, very surprised, I wasn't overly impressed - but my son who I bought them for is so excited he might just burst!!!! Something about me and animals, the same thing happened with 2 rabbit sisters I bought!!!


As long as they were socialized with each other before, they "should" be fine after the babies are weaned. You might have to watch them for a little bit at first. 

That's actually sort of odd that Daisy is chasing Roxy. Normally, I would think it would be the other way around. LOL. 

I hope you and you son have lots of fun with the little ones. 

It's so much fun to watch them grow up. My rats have never had any, but I really love seeing all the pictures of litters and babies that others have. It's like all the fun and none of the worry.


----------



## kingrat (Apr 21, 2013)

They're 10 weeks old and as I understand it they've been together since birth. Its definitely Daisy doing the chasing!


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

WOW!

I didn't realize they were that young. They were obviously kept with males, where you got them from. 

OK,
I just had another thought... Since Daisy was chasing Roxy and not letting her in the nest..Is it possible that Daisy is also pregnant and just isn't showing yet? I don't know if that could be the case, but since 2 of them were pregnant, it's could be a possibility.


----------



## kingrat (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh good lord, possibly. Though she was smaller than the others to start, she doesn't look any bigger! I have separated her now, just in case!!! Roxy is so much happier and just can for a quick kiss and cuddle


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Surprised that no one else has asked for pics of your new babies yet! We LOVE pics!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, pics please! Of the mommies and babies.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

socal_sarah said:


> Surprised that no one else has asked for pics of your new babies yet! We LOVE pics!


I asked for pictures. 

Not directly, but I definitely hinted that pictures are always welcome. 

What I said was, "It's so much fun to watch them grow up. My rats have never had any, but I really love seeing all the pictures of litters and babies that others have. It's like all the fun and none of the worry."

I'm still hoping and waiting for pictures of these little cuties.


----------

